# How to Inhib Rust in your shop



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jerry
Thanks for the heads up good review


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jerry, thanks for the review. I have opened up the shop before in the summer and found, due to the difference in temperature, a fine film of moisture on the bed of my jointer. This looks like it would help with inhibiting rust formation.


----------



## RedShirt013 (May 17, 2008)

I wonder how these compare to the Lee Valley ones

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=3&p=59367&cat=1,43326

That Zerust with 905 cubic feet of protection seems way ahead of the LV one with 11 cubic feet.


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

Well what I do know is that Zerust was the first to introduce paper to be used for shipping and packaging of tools, measuring instruments etc treated with the anti rust inhibitors. I had also seen them when they started marketing the plastic sorter containers treated with the anti rust properties that sell at sporting goods and retail stores (mostly used by anglers to put their hooks) and recognizable by having the sorting tabs dyed blue.
And I had seen the small VCI's for localized rust prevention in electronic equipment when I saw that capsule at the Woodcraft store I had one of those moments, you know (Why hadn't I thought of this before).
Any ways I vouch for this particular brand having it used (Paper, Containers and VCI's)


----------



## jerryz (Jun 4, 2009)

Scott If you have a high humidity problem in your shop I would consider 2 alternatives depending on how much humidity you have and how big your shop is.
If it is moderate then setting a bag of DampRid close to the problematic areas could help otherwise you select to install a De-Humidifier, they cost less that $300 at your local HD or Lowes and run very inexpensively.
That would be a more permanent solution….


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

This may well be my salvation. Rust is my mortal enemy and I will eventually beat it. Holding it at bay for now but wonder every time I enter the shop after a several day absence. I know, there should never be several days in a row without being in the shop but work doesn't always agree. Thanks for the info. BTKS


----------

